
Ask HN: What are the server stacks for japan railway trip planner websites? - cmkpl
Those includes<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ekikara.jp&#x2F;top.htm<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ekitan.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jorudan.co.jp&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;transit.yahoo.co.jp&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.navitime.co.jp&#x2F;
======
ninadmhatre
check on [https://stackshare.io](https://stackshare.io)

I tried for Yahoo, Japan but there is nothing, then tried for Yahoo only and
found good amount fo info
[http://stackshare.io/yahoo/yahoo](http://stackshare.io/yahoo/yahoo)

Play around and see if you find others ..

~~~
cmkpl
yes. It is really so hard to figure out their stacks.

